# MAME4ALL SCDS2 Port



## Another World (Oct 17, 2010)

*MAME4ALL SCDS2 Port*
SCDS2 NEWS!




According to the topic subjects at the SC Forum, Alekmaul is working on a port of MAME4ALL to the SCDS2. As we do not currently have access to the development forum we can only speculate that he has ported his Native Dingoo Emulator. The Dingoo port made use of an older MAME set specifically set up for the MAME4ALL emulator. There has been no information released publically on which ROM set this emulator will support and if it will support more ROMs than the Dingoo port. Rest assured Tempers, more information will be released when we have access to it.

Thanks to Pendor, via IRC, for the tip!​


----------



## bloodred (Oct 17, 2010)

thats awesome! can you change the language?


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 17, 2010)

All right I'm sold on getting a SCDS2 now. As soon as this is released I'm getting one asap.


----------



## pichon64 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice heads up. We'll keep an eye on this.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 17, 2010)

Alkemul ftw


----------



## haddad (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont get it 0_o wats gonna be released? and what is MAME4ALL?


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 17, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> I dont get it 0_o wats gonna be released? and what is MAME4ALL?


Never heard of MAME?  Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator.  The short of it is: It'll let you play a bunch of old school arcade games on your DSTwo.


----------



## haddad (Oct 17, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0_o kool!


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 17, 2010)

DSTWO is the best flashcard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GBA emu,SNES emu and now MAME


----------



## Another World (Oct 17, 2010)

alek mentioned to me an atari emu he is working on. he also has a neo geo color emu for the nds that ran slowly, he said he was going to try to optimize it to run better on the scds2. so that may still come out. he made many native dingoo emus and if this is a port of one of them we might see many more to come. also don't forget that the dos emu dsx86 is being ported to the scds2 and should support the 386/486.

-another world


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 17, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> alek mentioned to me an atari emu he is working on. he also has a neo geo color emu for the nds that ran slowly, he said he was going to try to optimize it to run better on the scds2. so that may still come out. he made many native dingoo emus and if this is a port of one of them we might see many more to come. also don't forget that the dos emu dsx86 is being ported to the scds2 and should support the 386/486.
> 
> -another world


O.O so many emus for DSTWO i am proud that i have this flashcard then


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn, if this runs well I'm gonna have to fork out for a DS2.  This would definitely make it a must have for me if it runs all the games from Chuis Mame4All DC port.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 17, 2010)

when will all this stuff actually be released is the big question.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyday is a new day, where Im happy that I decided to own a DSTWO instead one of the other flashcards.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 17, 2010)

Fucking awesome. I love my DSTWO.


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 17, 2010)

found a video on youtube about some gameplay of MAME4ALL!!!
its pretty sweet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zUVCOuNiYY


----------



## Chaz. (Oct 17, 2010)

Does this mean I'll be able to play Simpsons Arcade on my DSTWO?


----------



## amiga (Oct 17, 2010)

Good for scsd2 users, but I'm really sad because I bought an Iplayer thinking we were gonna get emulators but even it is practically the same of scsd2 and the supercard team created it too they are not giving the sdk for iplayer and it seems they totally forgot about us.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

amiga said:
			
		

> Good for scsd2 users, but I'm really sad because I bought an Iplayer thinking we were gonna get emulators but even it is practically the same of scsd2 and the supercard team created it too they are not giving the sdk for iplayer and it seems they totally forgot about us.



Yeah... that did not occur to me until now. It is kinda unfair...

You should go onto the Supercard English Forum and mention this. they may right their wrongs if the are notified and enough people agree on this.


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 18, 2010)

..HELLZ YA!

Finally we are gonna have a REAL, HIGH COMPAT MAME! FOR TEH DS!

The DSTWO will usher in the new age of DS homebrew, The Dingoo Ports!

Yayz!


----------



## cracker (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a list of all games supported in MAME 0.34 (version MAME4ALL was built off of) but the question is to whether any of the more intense games will run well in this version of the emulator. Will have to wait and see I guess. I will be impressed if it can handle Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter games, Fatal Fury games.


----------



## UnitGGChamp (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't wait to play wrestlefest and simpsons on this...hope it comes complete.


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 20, 2010)

cracker said:
			
		

> Here's a list of all games supported in MAME 0.34 (version MAME4ALL was built off of) but the question is to whether any of the more intense games will run well in this version of the emulator. Will have to wait and see I guess. I will be impressed if it can handle Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter games, Fatal Fury games.


at first release? I doubt it very much, instead of going into making an emulator that works well, first it's better to make sure it works at all - AKA : Snes emulator that keeps randomly crashing


----------



## cracker (Oct 20, 2010)

UnitGGChamp said:
			
		

> Can't wait to play wrestlefest and simpsons on this...hope it comes complete.



That was the first game I looked for in the compatibility list of MAME 0.034 and sadly it wasn't added yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But that doesn't mean the drivers for it haven't/couldn't be added to MAME4ALL. Will just have to wait and see...


----------



## alekmaul (Oct 21, 2010)

Simpsons arcade game can be played but is a little slow.
wrestlefest  is not yet emulated, sorry :/


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 21, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> Simpsons arcade game can be played but is a little slow.
> wrestlefest  is not yet emulated, sorry :/



Awesomesauce, Alek is on GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And having simpsons AT ALL is AWESOME.

Soo, now that you're here... (seeing as your last post was YEARS ago...)

any expected release date for an alpha, beta, full ,anything?

Sorry if I'm bein a pest, but this will probly be the first unofficial DSTWO-exclusive emu and that's BIG.


----------



## alekmaul (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, dont know when it will be available, some games hang the menu actually and others don't want to run (like Street Fighter).
Don't know why ...
For Gbatemp, here are three new youtube with the correct design of menu.

All the plugins for all Mame4All games : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PSxn6CwcAQ
Pacman in action : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGHMrqk0e7I
Same thing with PolePosition : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP_MHxYibNE


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 25, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> Well, dont know when it will be available, some games hang the menu actually and others don't want to run (like Street Fighter).
> Don't know why ...
> For Gbatemp, here are three new dstube with the correct design of menu.
> ** TO ADMIN * Don't know why youtube tags don't want to show video * TO ADMIN **
> ...



Hey, that's great lookin! Hopefully the crashing will be easy to fix.

I also believe I got a glimpse of a new DSTWO 7800 emulator in the menu video


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 25, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> alekmaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea he might have a beta version of it considering he's on the development forum of the dstwo
there might be a Atari 7800 emlulator on the dstwo
W00t i can't wait


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 25, 2010)

r these arcade roms legal to download since they are soo old now? also what are some good games that you can play?


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 25, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> r these arcade roms legal to download since they are soo old now? also what are some good games that you can play?



No. Simply mentioning them will ultimately lead to your arrest and execution. We were all spies bent on capturing you for your crimes! MUHAHAHHAHAHAHA!

...But seriously, they're not legal, but the police ain't gonna knock down your door anytime soon for it.

I suggest arcade classics like pac-man and galaxian, newer games like street fighter 2 and beatemups like the simpsons arcade or TMNT.


----------



## kiafazool (Oct 25, 2010)

personuser said:
			
		

> No. Simply mentioning them will ultimately lead to your arrest and execution. We were all spies bent on capturing you for your crimes! MUHAHAHHAHAHAHA!


that was sooooooooooooooooo *not* funny


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 25, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> personuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. Ima commit seppuku now, kay?

If you've yet to figure it out, I have a very twisted sense of reality XD

But on-topic, I noticed the sound was a bit buzzy. Was that a speed issue or did that exist in the original dingoo version?


----------



## alekmaul (Oct 26, 2010)

You can now try the emulator, it's available here : http://www.portabledev.com/pages/ds/jeuxde...me4alldstwo.php


----------



## RoMee (Oct 26, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> You can now try the emulator, it's available here : http://www.portabledev.com/pages/ds/jeuxde...me4alldstwo.php



thanks, I'll try it now


----------



## Another World (Oct 26, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> You can now try the emulator, it's available here : http://www.portabledev.com/pages/ds/jeuxde...me4alldstwo.php



hey alek, good to see you here. i'll make a new front page post for this. =)

-another world


----------



## Etalon (Oct 26, 2010)

Alekmaul... This is the news of the day.


----------



## VatoLoco (Oct 26, 2010)

very awesome, *thanks* alek=D

gonna try it out now (even though i _should_ get some sleep;p)


----------



## Another World (Oct 26, 2010)

MAME 0.37b5. have you included any information on how to convert a current mame set to mame4all compatible roms? this was something that really confused me the first time i used your dingoo port. 

the FAQ references the dingoo, i think perhaps you should update to discuss the NDS? =)

-another world


----------



## Mbmax (Oct 26, 2010)

alekmaul said:
			
		

> You can now try the emulator, it's available here : http://www.portabledev.com/pages/ds/jeuxde...me4alldstwo.php








Awesome ! Hope to see it also on iSmart MM.

Thanks Alek.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> MAME 0.37b5. have you included any information on how to convert a current mame set to mame4all compatible roms? this was something that really confused me the first time i used your dingoo port.
> 
> the FAQ references the dingoo, i think perhaps you should update to discuss the NDS? =)
> 
> -another world



I haven't had to convert once. Maybe it's the roms you downloaded? Every rom I've thrown at it has worked (As long as I had all of the needed files of course).


----------



## Allen_S (Oct 26, 2010)

The full romset 0.37b5 can find it on my blog ... named: "WIZEROSDELMUNDO."


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's a couple screen shots of the emulator in action. These were the most impressive games to run on the emulator (In my opinion).

Megaman the Power Fighters


Spoiler












Rockman the Power Fighters


Spoiler











Street Fighter II: Championship Edition


Spoiler


----------



## mortys (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi everybody
Somebody can tell me how work the scalling as the Ds screen is only 256*184 ?


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 26, 2010)

The full rom set is 1.8gb I have mame for GP2x and Wiz. Those emulators are based on the same version as the DStwo so hte set shouldn't be hard to find.

As of right now the sound on this thing is pretty terrible. It's a much better idea to play mame on the WIZ or some other mare capable handheld.


----------



## Tubby28 (Oct 27, 2010)

where can i find the full rom set without torrent quick answer please


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Oct 27, 2010)

Asking for ROMs is against the rules. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regardless, one of my old Donkey Kong ROMs didn't work. Worked in Marca DS (Or something like that, used to use it on my old R4)

Anyway, could the problem have been just bad dump?


----------



## Tubby28 (Oct 27, 2010)

not asking for roms asking for the searchstring in goggle


----------



## Tubby28 (Oct 27, 2010)

ok what is the best way to find the full romset what word must use it like in goggle or other search engines?


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 28, 2010)

i need a little help here i put some roms to the roms folder but MAME4ALL gives me an error
ERROR:NO GAMES FOUND


----------



## wrighty (Oct 28, 2010)

will there be a mame 4 all to work on acecard 2i i'm liking the sound of this ...anyone


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2010)

wrighty said:
			
		

> will there be a mame 4 all to work on acecard 2i i'm liking the sound of this ...anyone



I doubt it as it relies on the extra hardware built into the SCDS2.


----------



## Another World (Oct 31, 2010)

if acekard wants to compete they will need a cpu based slot-1 linker. i wonder if they are waiting to see how flash kits will work on the 3ds.

-another world


----------

